

New Airline Restrictions: No Moving During Final Hour - pmorici
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/27/us/27security.html

======
russell
More security theater that inconveniences everyone and fails to catch the next
act or creative stupidity: blow up the plane 70 minutes out. I have some, but
not a great deal of experience with explosives and I dont believe what you can
put in your shoe, along with your foot, can bring down an airliner.

